# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  LD Control chamber / Ultimate god mode

## Ginsan

I just had this idea to find a lucid dream control chamber. You know, some kind of weird/awesome place where you can control and oversee anything about your dreams. Lucid dreams are like a god-mode of life, but this is the god-mode of that god-mode  :Shades wink:   ::D: 

*What it looks like*
 - Very high-tec room with a giant touchstreen or even _thought_screen in a spaceship
 - A very natural rainforest kind of place with waterfalls, lots of green with screens hovering in the air with decorated frames, hanging from trees, or screens as part of animals that inhabit the place (like the Teletubbies olololol)
 - An even more surreal place where you just float in space with screens and buttons and stuff hovering around you
 - USE YOUR IMAGINATION


*What you can do*
 - You can have an archive of all the dreams you have ever been in and either re-enter them or watch them (probably only the ones you remember but who knows)
 - You can program new dreams. You can choose the setting (background story/location/characters), VIVIDNESS, length (Gothlark said he could do this so why not us normal lders), choose super powers, write/type a plot and insert the paper/upload the file into the dream device, make them either lucid or non-lucid, make them cartoon in 3d, 2d and/or very low pixelled, make text boxes appear whenever someone speaks (like a game or comic), make sounds effects and the texts (like POW!!) as they come in superhero comics
 - Create false memories so you can really become someone you choose without knowing you chose that. For example, be a gladiator. Have a family or friends or a mentor who has trained your since you were a kid, remember everything. And the best part is that you can make this dream be non-lucid so you can actually expierience it fully as if you are really living it. This one gives me chills o.0
 - Maybe you can even have a friend or even group of friends (above average dc's, they could be people you like from RL/fiction or have met in dreams)who can do the same with 'their dreams' and discuss it in some lounge, have competitions/little challenges. Join each other's dreams
 - For the diehards. Enter the evil place that inhabits all of your deepest fears. You don't have much powers, it requires a hell of a lot of courage, there is barely any help, it is the place where all the evil within a person resides. Entering may cause serious trauma since you have no control in here and once you enter you are on your own, without your god-like powers. This is probably only for people who have a lot of expierience and want to go very deep into their own minds
- And since you can control everything, you can easily (even inevitably) see what the limits of lucid dreaming are. And once you can see limits, you can try exceeding them
 - USE YOUR IMAGINATION


*How to get there*
 - Just will it and open a door, look behind you (but the control chamber is pretty powerful and very capable so maybe this is a little optimistic)
 - Ask a dream character, the dream itself or most likely, your dream guide
 - Write it and/or draw it in real life. Make additions every day, visualise it, read it and make it appear someday in your dream
 - USE YOUR IMAGINATION


*Uncategorised*
 - You can carry the control chamber. By having a little bracelet or button somewhere that expands when you will it/touch it into something like the Yu-Gi-Oh arm card holder but a lot more advanced. I have added the arm holders as attachments


I want to go to sleep now so I'll stop here. Maybe I'll make some additions later on. But I just got this idea a couple of hours ago and this is my train of thought. It is obviously only for the very advanced people to do/use the things I wrote here but it's cool isn't it?!  ::D:   Well.. tell me what you think  :tongue2:   This could even be considered cheating because when you get this down you can do annual/monthly tasks within a couple of nights. Like I said it's a god-mode of lucid dreaming, while ld is already a kind of god mode of life


Greetings, Ginsan

----------


## Sageous

This is a very, very good idea, Ginsan.  It may be very hard to execute, but not impossible, and once you have it in place, it will not go away.

Excellent concept; thanks for sharing!

----------


## Sensei

I agree with Sageous. My only problem with it is that it isn't how _I_ would make it, so I would have to think of a place that is personal and _makes sense_ to me. Because that is the easiest form of dream control. Doing what makes sense to you. That is why expectation works.  :wink2: 

Either way, perfect for you since you thought of it. So you can do it!

----------


## Scionox

Sounds interesting indeed, might even give it a try at some point, though not soon, working on improving dream control and length first.  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

*_Moved to Dream Control_

----------


## Ginsan

> *_Moved to Dream Control_



Thanks Gab, weird it didn't occur to me to post it in dream control  :tongue2: 

It's true it seems impossible for the beginner. But I have tons of faith for this one. Once I get more advanced (I'm not, I have about 1 or 2 lucids a week I think and I can recall about 1 a night) I _will_ do this

----------


## Sensei

> - Just will it and open a door, look behind you (but the control chamber is pretty powerful and very capable so maybe this is a little optimistic)



Being optimistic is good. If you think it is too optimistic it probably won't happen. Keep it simple and easy. My form of ultimate dream control is outside a dream so I can access it better.




> Uncategorised
> - You can carry the control chamber. By having a little bracelet or button somewhere that expands when you will it/touch it into something like the Yu-Gi-Oh arm card holder but a lot more advanced. I have added the arm holders as attachments



Yay! duel disk system! I love Yu-Gi-Oh, also a good way to summon monsters to help you fight in battles. As well as control the universe. This gives me many good ideas. Thank you for your help! I was thinking orbs, but now Cards make more sense. Muhahaha  :smiley: 

Hey, if you need help editing the original just PM me what you want it changed to.

P. S. Cardgames on Motorcycles!

----------


## Ginsan

Brandon I'm glad the card holder gave you ideas, summoning monsters is a pretty good one o.0  





> Being optimistic is good. If you think it is too optimistic it probably won't happen. Keep it simple and easy. My form of ultimate dream control is outside a dream so I can access it better.



I know being optimistic is pretty much the key to lucid dreaming. But just looking behind isn't convincing enough for me. Is it for you? I am a beginner in every way, so maybe that's why.





> Hey, if you need help editing the original just PM me what you want it changed to.



Editing what, the control chamber I described (which was pretty random) or the card holder? Because I just got the card holder from Google Pics

----------


## EricinLA

> I just had this idea to find a lucid dream control chamber. You know, some kind of weird/awesome place where you can control and oversee anything about your dreams. Lucid dreams are like a god-mode of life, but this is the god-mode of that god-mode



Early on to gain total control  I just thought of the Holodeck on the Enterprise.  That worked until I gained total control without it.  It is simple but it worked.

----------


## Ginsan

> Early on to gain total control  I just thought of the Holodeck on the Enterprise.  That worked until I gained total control without it.  It is simple but it worked.



I googled it and it looks pretty awesome o.0  Cany you also induce non-lucid dreams and fake memories? Because that would be pretty awesome. If you can induce fake memories and non-lucidity _plus_ the setting, plot, etc. You can be a gladiator for a night and realize it was a dream afterwards. You said you were in total control but are you sure you have absolutely no limits at all? Can you do stuff like seeing new colors (how many at a time, how often?), control multiple bodies or even have more than one consciousness and be aware of it.. You seem to be very active and among the top regarding skill so I'm curious  ::D:

----------


## EricinLA

> I googled it and it looks pretty awesome o.0  Cany you also induce non-lucid dreams and fake memories? Because that would be pretty awesome. If you can induce fake memories and non-lucidity _plus_ the setting, plot, etc. You can be a gladiator for a night and realize it was a dream afterwards. You said you were in total control but are you sure you have absolutely no limits at all? Can you do stuff like seeing new colors (how many at a time, how often?), control multiple bodies or even have more than one consciousness and be aware of it.. You seem to be very active and among the top regarding skill so I'm curious



Well, I will try to answer all your questions.  I can pretty much do anything in a dream.  Be anything. Change the environment instantly to whatever I want.  If I can think it, it will be so. I can even force myself awake if want to.

I can see from my bodies POV or from another POV or both the same time.  Hard to explain that one.  It took me many years and trying to improve every night.  I learned on my own.  I originally thought when I was younger everybody could do it.  But I mentioned to they thought I was nuts for talking about.  I learned to keep my mouth shut about it.  

The more you try and the better you get.  The better you get the more confidence you will be.  Which will help you be even better.  Since I have no doubts anymore I can do anything.  I think everybody can get to this level with practice.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I googled it and it looks pretty awesome o.0  Cany you also induce non-lucid dreams and fake memories? Because that would be pretty awesome. If you can induce fake memories and non-lucidity _plus_ the setting, plot, etc. You can be a gladiator for a night and realize it was a dream afterwards. You said you were in total control but are you sure you have absolutely no limits at all? Can you do stuff like seeing new colors (how many at a time, how often?), control multiple bodies or even have more than one consciousness and be aware of it.. You seem to be very active and among the top regarding skill so I'm curious



Really there is no need to induce fake memories. Once you get yourself over the fact that no one is judging you it's quite easy to get into a role playing attitude and just live a complete different life. The key is to just forget about everything and try to believe you are the character you made up. WHy go for non lucids when you can actually live through them consciously during a lucid. 
You can do almost anything in a lucid dream, but you are restricted by your own brain. It's possible to anything through impressions though, you might not actaully be able to see a new colour but you can get the impression that you are which in a way is just as fun. 
As an example, I couldn't inhabit the mind of million people in a dream but I could get the impression that I am doing it just by a certain sensation.


Btw this dream room is a really good idea. I've had my own dojo since I started lucid dreaming and i practically visit it at least once a week, it's awesome because I have multiple roles each set up in this dojo. It's almost like it's the menu to a game where I get to pick which character I choose.

----------


## Alyzarin

This is a neat idea, but I don't think I would use all those screens in mine lol. Cool concept, though.  :smiley:  And as people are saying, there are no limits in lucid dreams, aside from those that would necessarily break those of the waking world in the process... like staying in a lucid dream forever. But as far as the dream world is concerned, there's nothing you can't do.





> Really there is no need to induce fake memories. Once you get yourself over the fact that no one is judging you it's quite easy to get into a role playing attitude and just live a complete different life. The key is to just forget about everything and try to believe you are the character you made up. WHy go for non lucids when you can actually live through them consciously during a lucid.



But sorry Dutch, I'm going to have to challenge this. No amount of a role playing attitude could ever trump real belief for me. Lucidity by nature implies that you know it's not real, so I just don't think it could ever really compare.... Like, I can get really into a role and have fun, don't get me wrong. But I never forget on some level that the rules of reality still apply. No lucid I've ever had can compare to non-lucid experiences of mine such as when I truly believed that I had died and passed on to some kind of real heaven, where everything was perfect and I would exist there with all of my friends in bliss forever. I can't even begin to describe the feeling, and it's something that I just couldn't feel in a lucid. I'll take a perfect non-lucid over a perfect lucid any day.

----------


## Sensei

Aly... I definitely agree with dutch on this. I have tons of crazy non lucid dreams. I normally have most of my consciousness there and I make decisions based on the fake past and weird situations they put me in. 

Also you said "lucidity by nature implies that you know it's not real"
But it is really a dream. Dreams are real while you are in them, and if you go back to a place a few times, you will see how real LDs can be. Personally my best LD beats the crap out of my best dreams. 

Not to be rude, but why LD if dreams are better?

----------


## Alyzarin

> Aly... I definitely agree with dutch on this. I have tons of crazy non lucid dreams. I normally have most of my consciousness there and I make decisions based on the fake past and weird situations they put me in.
> 
> Also you said "lucidity by nature implies that you know it's not real"
> But it is really a dream. Dreams are real while you are in them, and if you go back to a place a few times, you will see how real LDs can be. Personally my best LD beats the crap out of my best dreams.



I've had some miraculously real LDs (in fact I had one last night), I'm not saying that LDs aren't amazing. But they're still not the same type of real, at least not to me. No matter what I do, I can never believe that a lucid is really happening to me, no matter how real it feels. That makes all the difference to me when it comes to the "perfect" setting, as I said. I'm not saying that the majority of lucids aren't better than the majority of non-lucids, it's just a difference in what you want out of something.





> Not to be rude, but why LD if dreams are better?



Because you can craft a perfect lucid. Perfect non-lucids come once in a blue moon.

----------


## Sensei

I see. I guess that makes sense. I can respect that POV.  :wink2:

----------


## EricinLA

> Cany you also induce non-lucid dreams and fake memories? Because that would be pretty awesome. If you can induce fake memories and non-lucidity



Ginsan,

I will say one thing about what you call "Fake Memories".  When I started to get pretty good control in my dreams... Sometimes in my real life I had a memory I thought had to be real.  But finally realized it was only in my dream world.  I know the difference now.  But it was so weird.  I would have sworn the memory was real at the time.  Maybe because my dreams were getting so vivid.  Also I got much better at recalling my dreams.

----------


## Ginsan

Dayum.. The amount of wisdom, insight, expierience and brainfood you guys (and lady  :tongue2: ) just offered me is fascinating, overwhelming   ::bowdown:: 
It was pretty much out of nowhere  :poof:                        And it got me like this:     ::holycrap::   ::holyshit:: 






> I would have sworn the memory was real at the time.  Maybe because my dreams were getting so vivid.



Were you thinking about the same 'fake memories' as I did? Dutchraptor got it but I think you didn't. When you actually go through something in a dream (fly, for example), it is real. You have been through it, you felt it, who says unmaterialistic things aren't real? What I meant with fake memories this, for example: you 'land' in a dream, in the middle of a war. You are a soldier hiding behind a car and shooting enemies and you see your comrades left and right, some dead, some wounded, some shooting. Although you just landed there and didn't actually _go through_ it, because you just entered the dream. Maybe your mind will fill you with memories of things you didn't really do or expierience. Like your family (of that soldier, not the family in real life), how you waved them goodby, your entire training, how you bonded with everyone and their names, etc. Those fake memories. I don't remember where but I think I read about this. Having memories of stuff you didn't go through. If it 'happens', you must be able to induce it, right? I'm sorry for this much text, I tried to get my point across.






> I've had my own dojo since I started lucid dreaming and i practically visit it at least once a week. It's almost like it's the menu to a game where I get to pick which character I choose.



That's it man!  ::D:  Just like a game where you pick the character (and the game, heheh). I can't stand the fact that people are actually doing this, my ultimate fantasy.. But I'll get there! You just wait!  :tongue2: 





> It's possible to anything through impressions though, you might not actaully be able to see a new colour but you can get the impression that you are which in a way is just as fun. 
> As an example, I couldn't inhabit the mind of million people in a dream but I could get the impression that I am doing it just by a certain sensation.



I see.. But are you saying an impression in a dream can be so powerful that knowing you're dreaming doesn't really matter anymore? I agree with Alyzarin. The mind works different in the dream world, so maybe a good 'just an impression' is so powerful that the lucidity doesn't take away how convincing it is. What do you think, sir Raptor?  ::D: 


PS: Thanks a lot for the positive feedback about my idea, I appreciate it  ::banana::

----------


## dutchraptor

> I see.. But are you saying an impression in a dream can be so powerful that knowing you're dreaming doesn't really matter anymore? I agree with Alyzarin. The mind works different in the dream world, so maybe a good 'just an impression' is so powerful that the lucidity doesn't take away how convincing it is. What do you think, sir Raptor?



I was saying that an one does not have truly do something for it to be as realistic, the "fake" sensation or memory can be just as gratifying. Although this applies more to lucids than non-lucids.

Non-lucids are by their nature a lot more easy to become immersed in, we accept the reality presented to us and we can quickly make connections between unrelated things to make the dream seem real to us. As we are making sense of the dream we are also creating false memories, just like the war scene you described, you might remember a lot of things which actually didn't happen.

The improvement that lucids offer is that the dreamer actually feels present in the dream. Often people will say that a non-lucid is more like watching a TV, only rarely do you feel a strong presence in the dream. The problem with lucids is however that one might find it hard to immerse themselves in a dream because they have a waking memory. 

What I said was that once you overcome the need to relate to waking life constantly in a lucid dream you can actually take the best from lucids and non-lucids. By convincing yourself that the lucid dream scene is as real as waking life you can reach a level of immersion close to that of a non-lucid with the awareness and sense of presence of a lucid.

----------


## Alyzarin

> Often people will say that a non-lucid is more like watching a TV, only rarely do you feel a strong presence in the dream.



Not that I don't agree that this seems to be the case with most people, but I actually feel very engaged in a lot of my non-lucids. And a friend of mine actually had to stop taking supplements a while back because he said his non-lucids were being so realistic that he was constantly confusing dream memories with waking ones. This was before he had ever even had a lucid, too. Are your non-lucids really distant or something?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Not that I don't agree that this seems to be the case with most people, but I actually feel very engaged in a lot of my non-lucids. And a friend of mine actually had to stop taking supplements a while back because he said his non-lucids were being so realistic that he was constantly confusing dream memories with waking ones. This was before he had ever even had a lucid, too. Are your non-lucids really distant or something?



Sorry for not replying earlier, I actually wanted to clear this up. 
Like in almost anything in life nothing is just black and white. Obviously one can have a non lucid with a certain degree of awareness ranging from non to almost lucid. I guess the use of the words lucid and non lucid aren't exact enough. 
Generally I am putting my dreams in two categories, low awareness and high awareness. Most of my non lucids fall into the low awareness category but I do occasionally have non lucids in which there is a stronger feeling of presence than usual. So yes I have had non-lucids that were extremely interesting and I really did feel present in them. 
I think it boils down to whether you enjoy the feeling of full immersion or full awareness more. The first can only be reached in a non-lucid and the second only in a lucid. Both of us have experience with a state of mind in which we have either full immersion and partial awareness or partial immersion and full awareness.
I prefer the situation I can create in lucid because I can have full awareness and I can almost reach the state of immersion of a non-lucid far more frequently than I can reach a high state of awareness in a non lucid. 

My preference for lucids is most likely due to the relatively little amount of experience I have with non-lucids, but in general I'd pick awareness over immersion.

----------


## Alyzarin

> Sorry for not replying earlier, I actually wanted to clear this up. 
> Like in almost anything in life nothing is just black and white. Obviously one can have a non lucid with a certain degree of awareness ranging from non to almost lucid. I guess the use of the words lucid and non lucid aren't exact enough. 
> Generally I am putting my dreams in two categories, low awareness and high awareness. Most of my non lucids fall into the low awareness category but I do occasionally have non lucids in which there is a stronger feeling of presence than usual. So yes I have had non-lucids that were extremely interesting and I really did feel present in them. 
> I think it boils down to whether you enjoy the feeling of full immersion or full awareness more. The first can only be reached in a non-lucid and the second only in a lucid. Both of us have experience with a state of mind in which we have either full immersion and partial awareness or partial immersion and full awareness.
> I prefer the situation I can create in lucid because I can have full awareness and I can almost reach the state of immersion of a non-lucid far more frequently than I can reach a high state of awareness in a non lucid. 
> 
> My preference for lucids is most likely due to the relatively little amount of experience I have with non-lucids, but in general I'd pick awareness over immersion.



No worries.  :smiley:  That makes sense to me. I'm not surprised that that's your preference, and I can certainly respect that. But I much prefer immersion to awareness myself, as long as the situation is one worth being immersed in. That is to say, I'd obviously rather be lucid if a dream has otherwise been particularly dull or ordinary. But when it comes to something fulfilling, like living out a fantasy, I prefer immersion so long as awareness is not so low that I'm not even really there. Like I said, in a "perfect" situation. And of course, I would still enjoy such a situation in a lucid as well, and the knowledge that I'm in control of factors even beyond that situation during the lucid do add to the enjoyment, but it's still not quite the same as completely believing that what is happening is real life. In such a situation, I prefer freedom from doubt to freedom from restraint. That's actually why I'll always prefer hallucinogens to lucid dreams - they hit those dopamine receptors and activate a strong euphoria which brings those fantasies to life for me, and then I can become immersed in them without having to worry about whether or not they'll work out the way I want them to. Of course, some people lose control easily on hallucinogens... but they've always pretty much worked out for me. I suppose it just matters who you are, what you want, and how your mind works.

----------


## acillis

in exploring the world of lucid dreaming, steven mentions something similar but using a tv set

----------


## AstralVagabond

One word and an article: The Dreamatorium.



(Well, I suppose that _is_ like the Holodeck example that was mentioned earlier. But hey, now. Community fans? Anywhere? Anyone?)

God, I can't wait to become as experienced at lucid dreaming as some of you guys and have your kinds of lucid adventures. To be a virtual Calvin Watterson or Abed Nadir whenever I go to sleep... There's a goal worth aspiring to.  ::happy::

----------


## Ginsan

Yeah Community is pretty funny  :tongue2:  I'll check out the Dreamatorium

----------


## TudatLan

Sounds interesting
I'll want to many things to be revealed about myself since there are things I'm in big doubt with
And I want to go to the Absolute center of my mind

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I hope it works

----------


## HanZartaC

This is very interesting indeed. I have had an idea similar to yours. My idea is that I have a sort of control screen in my forearm, which is exposed when I "slide" my arm open. From there I can increase lucidity, clarity, control, length, view a map, teleport, activate superpowers etc. Basically anything that comes to mind. The idea is that by using this device with little dream control, I can achieve total dream control. I like it because it is smaller and more compact than yours, though you can do a lot more with your dream control chamber. My idea is more of a on the go device. I have not achieved this yet, though I hope to in one of my next LD's.

----------


## Ginsan

> This is very interesting indeed. I have had an idea similar to yours.



Hey that's pretty cool man. Tell us about it when it you have succes  :smiley:   I have tiny moments of lucidity once every few days, so I am not even close to achieving this..

----------


## HanZartaC

> Hey that's pretty cool man. Tell us about it when it you have succes   I have tiny moments of lucidity once every few days, so I am not even close to achieving this..



Thanks!  ::D: 
I will post here with my results. I am not sure when my next LD is though, and I have recently gotten back into LDing after a break. One problem I have is remembering things from real life while I'm in the dream, but hopefully I won't have that problem later. I have faith in this project though!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Awesome idea.   Just to make it one step easier (not to have to carry an object with you, unless that helps you to remember it) is that you can summon the control panel at will or via some simple gesture.

----------


## Fuzzman

This is something I want to try with my lucid dreams as well once I'm more experienced, having my own virtual reality chamber within the dream to summon new environments...though I also want it to be on my own spaceship/tardis  :tongue2:  I think having something within the dream that helps convince you that anything is possible will definitely help make control easier. Also I considered for dream control doing something similar to the omni tool from mass effect that could allow me to do whatever I want, while still being portable.

But that's a lot to consider now, first I need to get better at obtaining LDs in general

----------


## Sensei

> Awesome idea.   Just to make it one step easier (not to have to carry an object with you, unless that helps you to remember it) is that you can summon the control panel at will or via some simple gesture.



This is my idea of using an in game menu. Like in SAO. I can never remember it though. I used the Zelda ocarina of time menu to search around me before though!I need to use it to change out items and clothes and teleport. It should be easy if I remember.

----------


## Suck4Luck

This is a really good idea, but I done even have the control to make a door appear.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> This is a really good idea, but I done even have the control to make a door appear.



Neither do I. But believing that we can get to that level is the way to put us on the path to getting there for real, isn't it?  ::D:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Been a while since a lucid (haven't made the effort) but I did this way back in march, april..

So first LD, I was all in my school gym. Realised I was lucid, and asked a sub gym teacher where the control room was or something (never wrote this down) so then I headed that way. Dream faded to black. I was running in a forest, then noticed their was some random animal-subhuman thug things guarding the place. I thought of a way to fight them then boom...I played Arkham City, whats the difference? I went into third person and defeated them. I was in the Batman games main menu, so I was off track and turned into non-lucid. Next lucid dream, I asked a DC to give me the control wand. Gave it to me, and then this huge RV thingie that looked futuristic approached me. I went inside, and it was controlled by a computer. To be more specific...

Synergy from Jem and the holograms (oh dear, my mom forced me too, she was in a 80's mood) so then I forgot to used my master control powers and forgot what happened after that.  

hm

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I've just been reading this thread from the beginning (I've not been on the forum all that long, so I like reading stuff that will build a sense of the forum over a longer timescale) and I was struck by the discussion of the merits of lucid and non lucid dreams. I had an idea, though, that I thought might benefit some who would like to combine the control of a lucid dream and the unquestioning immersion of a non lucid dream.

One of the topics of discussion that recurs in LD circles, especially among beginners, is how to remain lucid and not lapse into a non lucid dream, but how about aiming for exactly that?

Say for example that you want to live as a gladiator, you can use an LD I to set up the scenario in as much detail and with as much back story and context as you feel you need, then ignore all the advice for how to remain lucid!

With that in mind as an aim, can anyone think of how to go about the task of deliberately abandoning lucidity?

 SammyTheSnake

----------


## FryingMan

It's pretty easy to let go of lucidity: just get really interested/immersed in the plot line and treat DCs like they're real people.

----------


## Ginsan

I should really get off my lazy ass and start doing some LD work. Every time I read these incredibly exciting possibilities of things to do in a lucid dream I feel really bad for not doing any proper LD work. http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ion-guide.html Anyone read this? It's a completely new dimension to lucid dreaming. If you thought you had endless possibilities already, read this!  ::lol::

----------


## Ctharlhie



----------

